# Hells Bay Devil Ray



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Anything hells bay is definitely better than an action craft. Just my opinion...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

A friend of mine has a Devil Ray, it is a awesome little boat. It is worlds apart from that Action Craft. (25hp motor, supper shallow draft, effortless to pole) The only down side to the boat in my opinion is the rounded floor. That takes some getting use to. And because the floor is the bottom of the boat, the step down from the front deck is a doozy. For the price that he is asking it is a great deal.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

The Devil Ray is a great boat for it's intended purpose, a tender. It was designed to sit on the nose or rear davits of a yacht to allow the ultimate fishing experience upon the arrival of your destination. IMHO, HB stepped up to the plate again when they introduced the Skate. 

Which "Flyfisher" do you own? The 1620 or the 1720? The 1620 poles heavier but will handle open water better as well as travel longer distances with the higher HP rating and a great "gitter done" boat. The 1720 is a different animal and IMHO a "flats boat" that is poleable but not as much fun to do so.

If I had purchased the 1620 instead of the 1720, I most likely would still have it today but a Devilray @ $6500 is almost too good to be true and if it is, it would be tough to pass up. 

If your not confused yet, your just not trying. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Its a 1999 1620 fly fisher with 115 yamaha 2 stoke. The boat hauls ass. I have not rode any other flats boats but this action craft does handle the rough stuff well I think.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Its a 1999 1620 fly fisher with 115 yamaha 2 stoke. The boat hauls ass. I have not rode any other flats boats but this action craft does handle the rough stuff well I think.


IMHO, a 70 2 smoke is more appropriate for that hull and that said, I don't think you would last too long with a 25 hp on a Devil.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I agree. The 115 is a lot but it came with the boat and only had 42 hrs on it and runs like a champ.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

2 very different boats, if rough water is in your normal fishing day then the AC is the way to go; also if 2 or more anglers is common, speed, and stability are important factors then AC hands down. If rough water is not a concern, and you need to float extremely shallow and silent, then the HB is the boat for you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The HB is in my opinion for protected waters...I don't remember a lot of protected waters when I was in Honolulu.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Ducknut your right. getting to the flats in Kaneohe bay can be rough. The boat would probably be ok for Keehi Lagoon its protected better and run to the flat is short. I decided not to buy the boat. I just thought it was a nice boat and the trailer is new.
Heres a pic that the current owner sent me


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm sure there's folks here that would like to know where that skiff is (and if it's still for sale...).


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Judging from the mountains in the background, it's not too close to MIA...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It is if you put it in a freight box...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Heck, even if it cost 3-4K to ship it to Fl it would still be a sweet lil deal!


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

The boat is on Molokai. It cost me around $4000 to get the Action Craft here. This boat is smaller so it would probably be a little cheaper.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Good call on the pass! After watching this vid http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1326429130/0#3 I think that little boat would be hell on the ride over. But man those are some big bones you have over there.


----------

